# Radio and display DEAD



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Alright to save you time, I stupidly left something on and drained my new AGM H7 battery dead on the 2012 Cruze Eco. Now that everything is charged back up, the radio and radio displays are completely dead. Nothing. I will note that when I took the passenger seat out and ran an errand, the radio and system was flickering in and out so I put the seat back in ASAP right before the battery flatline incident. Any thoughts? Is the control unit fried? I've checked fuses and tried to force a power cycle by unplugging from battery once charged too. Nothin. Thanks for any help!
Mike


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

mikeeitup said:


> I will note that when I took the passenger seat out and ran an errand, the radio and system was flickering in and out so I put the seat back in ASAP right before the battery flatline incident.


Sounds like a bad connection somewhere. No clue on how pulling a seat could do it.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

About to yank it and see how bad. Was just checking to see if I was missing any ideas. I have a bad feeling the unit is fried.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

@mikeeitup Negative battery cable been replaced?
@ChevyGuy I think you aren't getting notifications of my PMs again


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

I did the negative battery cable replacement as a precaution yes.


----------



## RAW2U (Jul 31, 2012)

I also feel your pain. Our 2012 Cruze RS with a pioneer 9 speaker system has lost the display. And audio. No turn signal notification nothing a blank screen.
Our screen started loosing items off the screen random. First the odd radio station button was blacked out to now the system is dead. No audio nothing a blank screen.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

RAW2U said:


> I also feel your pain. Our 2012 Cruze RS with a pioneer 9 speaker system has lost the display. And audio. No turn signal notification nothing a blank screen.
> Our screen started loosing items off the screen random. First the odd radio station button was blacked out to now the system is dead. No audio nothing a blank screen.


Solved my issue. Your issue sounds slightly different and to me it sounds like you could solve yours by replacing the battery negative ground wire. It's a common issue.


----------



## RAW2U (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes had Gm replace the ground under warranty. After that now the stereo is 100 percent dead. We have no display at all. Before we had the radio it would cut in and out sensitrac warning would come on we lost portions of the the display information then the unit would just reboot. 
But the day gm replaced the ground under warranty the stereo is 100 percent dead.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

RAW2U said:


> Yes had Gm replace the ground under warranty. After that now the stereo is 100 percent dead. We have no display at all. Before we had the radio it would cut in and out sensitrac warning would come on we lost portions of the the display information then the unit would just reboot.
> But the day gm replaced the ground under warranty the stereo is 100 percent dead.


Sounds like the Dealer broke it. Did you discuss this with them?


----------



## RAW2U (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes as I mentioned we had lots of issues with the display cutting in and out and the display not showing all items on the display before the dear changed the ground cable under warranty. 
But the day they changed the cable the radio went dead. 100 percent. 
We had them look at it and the dealer said could be the radio at 1800 or the fuse panel at 2100 .
Just stunned us. And being as the ground cable made the radio and display stop 100 percent makes me think for sure a wiring issue.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## RAW2U (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes I have seen the YouTube video. 
Ours I gave up pulled the fuzes way to many times disconnected the battery ,changed the ground strap under warranty,removed all the ground straps cleaned all ground connections, still 100 percent dead


----------

